# Where can I get egg white?



## darbs (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi All,,

Used to buy egg white off internet, but had to buy in bulk then freeze it. Does anyone know where to buy it without having to order 20 litres?!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

myprotein do liquid egg white afaik...

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/foods/liquid-egg-whites/


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Just looked and its out of stock until june.....still there are plenty of eggs in Tescos


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

My protien are out of stock. you could try....

http://www.eggnation.co.uk/shop.php

I would imagine most catering companies but liquid egg whites from somewere


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Sainsburys do liquid egg whites i think


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i went to my local bakers and got some off them, came in cartons, can get whole egg and just whites


----------



## gazza234 (Aug 5, 2005)

sainsburys do one one called two chicks liquid egg whites come in a 500ml carton.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I found here the cheapest place and excellent delivery.

J A Hyman (Titanics Ltd) Pasteurised Egg White

www.titanics.co.uk


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

musclefox said:


> I found here the cheapest place and excellent delivery.
> 
> J A Hyman (Titanics Ltd) Pasteurised Egg White
> 
> www.titanics.co.uk


The service from these guys is brilliant.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We usually get ours from My Protein


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

musclefox said:


> I found here the cheapest place and excellent delivery.
> 
> J A Hyman (Titanics Ltd) Pasteurised Egg White
> 
> www.titanics.co.uk


Agree.... but i found them gloopy and an inconsistent texture/consistencey... ok if you are cooking with them (which is what those ones are inteded for) but not so good for drinking.

If drinking them, the best I have found is www.eggnation.co.uk I use them all year round :thumbup1:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Agree.... but i found them gloopy and an inconsistent texture/consistencey... ok if you are cooking with them (which is what those ones are inteded for) but not so good for drinking.


If they had been defrosted sometimes the consistency could be a bit odd but it was nothing that a good shake of the bottle didn't fix.

The flat i'm living in just now has a freezer the size of a letterbox otherwise i'd still be using Titanics. On balance of cost they're streets head than anyone else imo.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

the myprotein ones dont need freezing unless opened which is good as from titanics you need to order a lot at a atime and that would need a wopper of a freezer


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

gazza234 said:


> sainsburys do one one called two chicks liquid egg whites come in a 500ml carton.


What aisle do they put it in, as i've looked everywhere in my local (huge store) and cant find any.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Aggression said:


> What aisle do they put it in, as i've looked everywhere in my local (huge store) and cant find any.


There are only a handful of London stores stocking tetra pack egg whites...


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I've had quite a thorough look in the Whitechapel one and couldn't find any.


----------

